

How Bitcoin shows us that 2014 will be the year of payments  - tomasien
http://istommydrunk.svbtle.com/2014-the-year-of-payments

======
whoInvited
prediction 6: the development of protocols like mastercoin (timestamped tokens
for property ownership) and namecoin (secure decentralized DNS replacement)
will add lots of value to the underlying bitcoin protocol.

~~~
tomasien
I like that a lot - it kind of bothers when people talk about what Bitcoin IS,
like a recent TechCrunch article explaining how the writer lost faith in it as
a money transfer protocol. Just because BTC is really valuable right now,
doesn't mean it will always act the way it acts now. It's just getting
started.

